# sites to download old punk albums



## RideMoreTrains

anyone know of any good sites/forums/blogs where you can find and download old punk/hardcore albums? particularly albums recorded on vinyl. trying to find some very rare albums. i am aware of 7inchpunk blog which has almost every 7 inch ever released on it. looking for more sites though. some recommendations would be great.


----------



## drabortion

YO! Ain't you ever pirated before? Use filestube.com or get yourself on a private torrent tracker.
Another great way to do it is just search on google like this:
"band name" + Rapidshare 
Easy as pie.

PM me the albums you're tryin to find if you still can't find them. I could try and have a look-see for ya.


----------



## BrainDeadUnit

I've always had luck using slsk to find rare albums in high quality. It's a program you'll have to download, if that's too much of a turn off for ya, though.


----------



## exstinksean

this site has a ton of shit
ANARCHO-PUNK.NET &bull; International community and music downloads


----------



## Myechtatel

^that's what i was gonna post. i don't know about vinyl but yeah they have a lot of crust/hardcore stuff.


----------



## lowerarchy

PunkTorrents

bittorrent protocol, google that shit if you're not aware - it's pretty useful


----------



## RideMoreTrains

i am aware of slsk and torrent sites but alot of torrent sites dont have rare and obscure punk/hadrcore albums released on vinyl. slsk is good but i am looking for more sites like 7inpunk which has an incredible selection of rare 7 inches. some i couldn't find anywhere else and if it wasn't for someone uploading it to the site, probably would never be able to listen to. there are some other good blogs which people upload entire albums from there personal collection. i'm looking for more of these. 

believe me i pirate from all directions. torrent sites are nice but not for everything.


----------



## lowerarchy

Yeah, no doubt, just figured since you didn't mention it specifically it couldn't hurt to bring it up.


----------



## ruther

It's not the safest route, but you can always search mediafire by searching "site:Free File Hosting Made Simple - MediaFire 'artist name'" on google! that's usually what I use.


----------



## vagabond719r

Punk not Profit


----------

